# iPad 5 et mini 2 : new features?



## Babyfasty (13 Septembre 2013)

Hello tout le monde,

Comme cité dans un article sur igen.fr, maintenant que l'iPhone a été annoncé, les rumeurs vont se concentrer sur la nouvelle gamme d'iPad et MBP. Et puis que l'on est dans la section idevise, ne mélangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes. Les serviettes étant les iPad bien sûr! 

Donc si comme moi vous attendez ce renouvellement avec hâte, je vous invite à la discussion sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités que pourra comporter la nouvelle gamme d'iPad (iPad original et mini ) : 

Capteur biométrique : pour rappel Siri n'était pas disponible pour l'iPad 3 au moment de son implémentation dans l'iPhone 4S mais l'a été par 6 mois plus tard. Mais vu que ce n'est que software, peut on espérer l'implémentation de la _feature killer _de l'iPhone 5S?
écran rétina : Cela concerne bien sûr l'iPad mini. Les actuelles possesseurs du premier du nom vont t il passer au rétina ou êtes vous déjà comblés? 
Puce A7+ co-processeur : accompagné d'une Architecture 64bits? Apple va t il garder un iPad plus "puissant" que le dernier iPhone? l'iPad mini (rétina) aura t il droit lui aussi?
4G : l'arrivé de la norme compatible avec nos réseaux français vous fera sauter le pas sur l'option à 100?
One more thing : n'hésitez pas à spéculer

Bien sûr comme le dernier point le laisse penser, ceci est une liste exhaustive. Je sais qu'on bouffe beaucoup de rumeurs à longueur d'articles, mais je crois que le coup d'Apple sur le soit disant iPhone "low cost" nous à remis sur la bonne voie. Encore, je vous demanderais un petit effort d'argumentation 

Ps: c'est assez rare que j'ouvre des topics à invitation à la discussion, aussi je vous pris de faire preuve dindulgence si j'ai merdé quelque part 

Bien à vous!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

vu le terrifiant succès de la Keynote iPhone...on peut craindre une version colorée des iPad mini et un prix maxi


----------



## kOrt3x (13 Septembre 2013)

Imagines la même keynote, mais avec des écrans 10 et 7".


----------



## t@ierry (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas trop de réponses sur le sujet et je ne suis pas sur d'apporter beaucoup de renseignements.
Mais bon...
Je ne me servais pas trop du premier iPad, mais depuis l'iPad mini, j'ai trouvé le format idéal. Alors, pour la question :

écran rétina : Cela concerne bien sûr l'iPad mini. Les actuelles possesseurs du premier du nom vont t il passer au rétina ou êtes vous déjà comblés?

Non, je ne sens pas le besoin d'un écran retina, le format mini est top pour moi ! (Déjà comblé, comme tu dis), et les performances actuelles me conviennent tout à fait !

T@ierry


----------



## Majestixs (18 Septembre 2013)

Possesseur d'un iPad Mini, l'écran me convient parfaitement et pas besoin de Retina.Pour mon utilisation c'est l'iPad idéal, mail, navigation, actu. Pas de jeux ou autres applis consommants énormément.


Cdlt.


----------

